# Means of “Digital” Grace?



## JOwen (May 8, 2010)

I’ll admit, I visit SermonAudio every day. Who can resist listening to some of the greatest preachers of our generation at the click of a button? Never before, in the history of the Church has there ever been such an abundance of good preaching at our fingertips. One of the greatest benefits of the digital world is the ability to download a sermon on your ipod, Blackberry, or whatever and listen to it on the go. Digital media and the Internet is also beneficial to shut-ins, those who can’t make it to Church on the Lord’s Day. How often I have personally been blessed by early morning walks, listening to a great sermon on my Curve ! The Internet, much like the Gutenberg printing press, has become a wonderful tool for the advancement of the kingdom of Christ!
And yet as I have pondered the blessings of the plethora of great material online, I have come to see a few pitfalls as well.

If you want to read more, click here.


----------

